# Question on Snowmaster Skids



## Michael303 (Dec 3, 2015)

I currently have a vintage Ariens but I keep feeling like the new Snowmaster would be a better fit for most of my needs. The only exception is the small area of grass in my backyard that I like to clear so our dogs can go do their business. The Ariens does a great job in the small back area but I think the Snowmaster might get everything else done quicker.

That being said I was thinking if I might be able to make it work by swapping out the stock skids with a set of Armor Skids and some quick release cam bolts and just lift it up enough so the grass doesn't get chewed up. I was looking at some pictures of the stock skids online and I think I might have to use some spacers to clear the sides of the bucket where it sticks out above the Skids.

Does anyone with a Snowmaster think this might be feasible?


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

I think it would work fine but I have already cleared some lawn with the stock skids and it worked great as it was. You can adjust the skids up a bit and you should be fine


----------



## Michael303 (Dec 3, 2015)

Hey, thanks for the feedback. That's good to hear. 

It didn't look like the impeller scraped the ground like a traditional single stage but it's still moving really fast and I wasn't sure if it would do some damage on the uneven ground. 

Even if it's not necessary to lift it for the grass I was thinking the armor skids might ride over the turf and everywhere else a little easier than the stock ones anyway.


----------



## Vitreous (Feb 10, 2016)

The impeller doesn't scrape the ground as there is a scraper bar. I tried it on a little bit of grass and while it did ok blowing snow it really digs into the dirt a little with skids and scraper bar. I would recommend not using it on any grassy areas. Armor skids might not be a bad idea, but it's about like handling a 2-stage off road. I just use my shovel for my pets.


----------

